# Miglyol 810 and 840



## HUMANALIFE (Aug 7, 2018)

has anyone ordered Miglyol from the Cremer website? If not can you pass on where to get it from?  shoot me a pm.  Wanting to use it in injectable var.

Is 810 better than 840?  A person I talk to says he gets an allergic reaction from 840.


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 8, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Aug 8, 2018)

replied.


----------



## BillyBonez (Sep 13, 2018)

Can either be used in making DHB?


----------



## weltweite (Oct 20, 2018)

BillyBonez said:


> Can either be used in making DHB?



Yes, I think Sciroxx is using it in their DHB and some other sponsors as well.


----------



## Andro308 (Dec 2, 2018)

Could someone also send me info where to purchase Miglyol 810.
What is the difference between 810 and 840 and which should be used?

Thanks


----------



## Littlebigguy (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello , can anyone give me a reliable place to buy miglyol 840 ? I hear it’s better then grape seed oil and would love to try it in my next brew


----------

